# Topper



## Gibbo (9 mo ago)

Any ideas why a topper will not operate as well going up hill?
I'm told it's not grass build up. 
The frontloader is low & unable to be lifted at present.
Asking for a Female friend.
Cheers


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Gibbo,

The explanation might be as simple as the drive takes more power going uphill. Less power available for the topper?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the engine rpm bog down when mowing uphill?? Can you use a lower gear going uphill to reduce the load on the engine (to maintain PTO rpm to the topper).


----------

